# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  4 Week Ostarine bulking cycle

## bobtail

New guy here! I'm experience with AAS and thought it would be interesting to try an Ostarine only bulking cycle and see if this stuff really works.
Background:
56 years old
10 years serious training competing in both Powerlifting and Bodybuilding.
height: 5' 10"
weight: 212
BFP: 12%
I have been on Androgel for more than 3 years. Current dosage is 5G/day. Just got blood work done and will post up when I get the results.
Diet is about 250-300G protein, hyper-caloric with plenty of carbs.
Training is the 5/3/1 Dogg template. I've been a DC trainer primarily for the past 3-4 years.
This cycle I'm going to just run Ostarine from UC as follows:
Week 1: Androgel 5g ED, Ostarine 10mg ED, Liquidex .5 mg EOD
Week 2: Androgel 5g ED, Ostarine 15mg ED, Liquidex .5 mg EOD
Week 3: Androgel 5g ED, Ostarine 20mg ED, Liquidex .5 mg EOD
Week 4: Androgel 5g ED, Ostarine 25mg ED, Liquidex .5 mg EOD
Ran GHRP-6 for the past 6 weeks but discontinued to get a good read on the Osta. More to come!

----------


## bobtail

Did a 10mg dose orally this morning (.2 ml). Tastes like hell but tolerable. In case you would like a comparison, it has a bitter and almost electrical taste. Like sticking your tongue to a battery. It had a slightly euphoric effect within about 30 minutes. Similar to a shot of test without the flushing. Workout was nothing special but I would guess this stuff takes some time to kick in.

----------


## PillarofBalance

The stuff I had tasted like it was made out of recycled goodyears... ugh got to the point where I didn't want to take it lol

----------


## EarlyMuscles

I'm on a Ostarine cycle and I am taking 25mg very morning. Iv been on it for a couple weeks now and I can tell you it works. Vascularity is better and I gained 4 pounds so far with strength

----------


## bobtail

Everything has cleared up from my last cycle so I'm cutting Liquidex back to .25mg EOD.
Some early observations:
Ostarine tastes really, really bad. Like you dread taking it bad.
I've been taking it after food since alone it make me nauseated for about 30 minutes. Even with food, the nausea is still there only much milder.
About 20-30 minutes after ingestion, a headache occurs that last about 30 minutes or so. Nothing worth thinking about much but I'm concerned that it might be worse at increased dosages.
Strength is pretty much the same but weight is up about a pound.
I forgot to mention supplements. They are:
Fish oil - 2g 2xday
Saw palmetto - 160 mg 2xday
Buffered creatine - 2 caps/day
I'm going to pick up some Milk Thistle just in case. This stuff has to go through the liver.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I've considering trying this after next cycle. Keep log updated please

----------


## bobtail

Week 1 report:
+6 pounds this week. Gains are dry and solid. BFP is holding steady despite taking in excessive carbs. No significant strength increase yet.
No sides to report other than slight headache and nausea right after ingestion. All effects subside within about 30 minutes.
Unlike normal AAS, there seems to be no androgenic sides such as increased aggression, sore nipples or ED. Libido may have increase slightly but it's hard to tell.
Increased dosage to 15mg (.3ml) yesterday since it's better to do so on a non-working day in case of a bad reaction. No noticeable increase in sides with dosage increase.
Note: I'm sure most of you guys know this but it's better to use the lowest effective dosage. That way you have some place to go next cycle.
All together, this feels more like a mild dbol cycle. I did add some Milk Thistle at 200mg extract 2xday. Better safe than sorry!
So far I'm very satisfied with this product!

----------


## bobtail

I forgot to mention I decreased the Liquidex to .25mg EOD. I never thought that stuff was too good for us anyway and my E issues have cleared up from the last cycle.
I would also like to add that if there is any shutdown, I haven't noticed it so far but with this short a duration and low dosage, I wouldn't expect to notice it yet anyway.

----------


## bobtail

FYI - Strength kicked in today (week 2 Monday). That is typical in my experience where it kicks in around week 2 or 3. The weights just feel lighter all of a sudden. This stuff is for sure working!

----------


## bobtail

End of week 2. Weight is up by another 4 pounds to 222 as of this morning. That's a 10 pound weight gain in 2 weeks. Gains are solid and BFP seems to be about the same. That's pretty impressive!
What I find odd is the increase in vascularity. I've read others have had the same experience.
Increased the dosage to 20mg (.4ml) yesterday with no noticeable sides yet. I thought about not upping the dosage but decided to find where the sides kick in. I think this would be a nice addition to a test only cycle. That way one could keep the test dosage.
Will keep everyone posted!

----------


## bobtail

This is the blood work prior to the cycle. At that point I was on only 2 pumps of Androgel 1.62.
Free testosterone 19.9
Total testosterone 704
Total estrogen 83
SHBG 26.9

----------


## CJWhy

lol i swallow this stuff back likes its nothing, no need for me to wash it down afterwards with something. i lost some bf on it, currently on s4, getting better strength from s4

----------


## bobtail

Superb workout tonight! I don't know if I'm lucky, a good responder or what but I'm gaining size and strength like dbol off this stuff. Weights are going up really quickly. For example: 20# on CGBP in 2 weeks. So far no sides to report.

----------


## bobtail

Week 4 and final week of this cycle. Went up to 25mg (.5ml) yesterday. Weight is up another pound. So that's a total gain of 10 pounds with BFP staying the same. Not bad! However, today I woke up with blurred vision in my right eye. Could be anything I guess but feels like a side to me. Strength is way up and could have probably squeezed another pound or two of weight out if the diet was more on point.
I'll keep on 25mg and tough it out this week unless things get worse. So far my opinion is that it is a very effective oral though not what you would get out of AAS. But close!
My opinion is that 15mg is a good dose and would stack well with some test. As soon as the holidays are behind me I'm going to stack 15mg of Osta with half a gram of test and see how that plays out.
I'll update this post Monday with the final results then 2 weeks later to see how the gains hold up. Stay tuned!

----------


## bobtail

CORRECTION!!!
I meant to say 11 pounds gained in my last post.
My eyes cleared up. I think it was just allergies. I've been sneezing and coughing like crazy.
SO NO EYE ISSUES!!!
Set a deadlift record last night. Fun stuff!

----------


## bobtail

Set a PR on bench last night. My training partner (trainee really) is a 16 year old swim competitor and he was worn out while I was still going on our DC workout last night. That says to me that the Osta has some endurance benefits as well. I'm going to run 20mg ED of Tamox next week just to be safe but I really don't think it's needed. Friday is the last day of the cycle.

----------


## bobtail

CONCLUSION
___________
Week 1 - 10mg - 6 pounds gained
Week 2 - 15mg - 4 pounds gained
Week 3 - 20mg - 1 pound gained
Week 4 - 25mg - 0 pound gained
After final weight in - 10 net pounds gained
Strength gains - +10 pounds on bench press

Good, solid, dry weight gains. The bulk of weight was gained in the first 2 weeks. Strength gains came on at week 2 and continued through week 4.

Sides: Slight headache in weeks 1 and 2. Subsided by week 3. No shutdown noticed. No change in sex drive, mood, ED, or estrogen like issues. Nothing serious to report.

Thoughts: This is a very good compound. Strength gains were outstanding and 10 pound dry weight gain is excellent. My feelings are that 15mg is more than enough for maximum effect. The remarkable thing was the complete lack of androgenic effects. No major side effects were noticed and shut down did not happen thus no PCT was required for this short run.

I will report back in 2 weeks to update on how the gains were kept.

----------


## Castor87

Awesome following this mate, cheers!

----------


## Shsm

> CONCLUSION
> ___________
> Week 1 - 10mg - 6 pounds gained
> Week 2 - 15mg - 4 pounds gained
> Week 3 - 20mg - 1 pound gained
> Week 4 - 25mg - 0 pound gained
> After final weight in - 10 net pounds gained
> Strength gains - +10 pounds on bench press
> 
> ...


Good stuff dude. I'm glad it worked out nicely for you.

----------


## bobtail

1 Week Update:
Still maintaining gains even after no training for a week. +-1 pound for sure.
No PCT was done at all. Good stuff!

----------


## ineedauser

> I'm on a Ostarine cycle and I am taking 25mg very morning. Iv been on it for a couple weeks now and I can tell you it works. Vascularity is better and I gained 4 pounds so far with strength


Where did you get it?

----------


## ineedauser

Gonna run 8 weeks of OSTA a month after I finish PCT for test.

----------


## bobtail

I just wanted to add an update. It's been almost a month since ending the SARM cycle and the gains (both strength and weights) have been maintained. So the gains from Ostarine seem to be very permanent. This is good stuff!
I have not had blood work but I feel great. If there was any shutdown, I didn't notice it.
I can't wait to do this again!

----------


## Carter Dwayne

what's the average body fat that was lost on s-4?

----------


## Carter Dwayne

read the rules and regulations

----------


## bobtail

> what's the average body fat that was lost on s-4?


Stayed about the same I would say. I haven't really checked it.

----------

